# cant find it..



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When I do, I'll post what the heating company website from Maryland said.. " if no heat from your electric boiler, always check your pilot and thermocouple"... huh???


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> When I do, I'll post what the heating company website from Maryland said.. " if no heat from your electric boiler, always check your pilot and thermocouple"... huh???


ha ha lol. That's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> When I do, I'll post what the heating company website from Maryland said.. " if no heat from your electric boiler, always check your pilot and thermocouple"... huh???


That's an excellent tip, and make sure to check the elements on your gas fired tanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Found it! Is there a Lenny here from Maryland??? And how do I post it here??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Highlight the URL and push copy if your on a phone. Then hold your finger down till you see a menu. Choose paste


----------

